
iFrame – Deactivating Related YouTube Videos Deprecated - sylvanhughes
https://developers.google.com/youtube/player_parameters#rel
======
sylvanhughes
I stumbled upon this and figured I'll share...if you counted on that option to
not draw your potential visitors to a "competitor's" related YouTube video,
better look into this.

~~~
ilove_banh_mi
The value "0" now restricts the suggested videos to your own channel, so the
problem you describe is not (yet?) what Google is doing.

